# Calling ALL home groomers



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

After spending several hours grooming my pup, using all differnt combs, brushes, shampoos, scrubs, conditioners and "stuff", I thought it would be great if the "newbies" like me  could get some tips and advice on your routine and products and tools you love to use. :thumbsup: 
By the picture posts I know there are many of you out there, so come on and add one thing or a whole regimen used by you.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Well, let's see here, I definitely love my oblong brush.. And I love my bands from Show off products :biggrin:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Mateo is so darling! :wub: 

I love my Chris Christensen pocket pin brush. It's the black Fusion with 27mm gold pins, and the face comb. I like the tiny "Four Paws" slicker for legs. I've used lots of shampoos over the last 16 years and like several. The Spa (Fresh scent) I'm using right now. Chris Christensen "After Bath" and then Pantene Restorative conditioner. Also CC Silk Spirits for a gloss and brushing. I use a tearless puppy shampoo on his face--diluted and in a hair color applicator bottle (easier to apply without getting in eyes). For ears Virbac Epi-Otic. For daily I clean his face with "8in1" Tear Clear pads every day.

Have very good groomers scissors, I prefer the shorter ones. A tiny palm size battery clipper for pads and other small trimming. Of course a good sharp nail cutter for small feet.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Grooming Table: Pink Turntable-Style Table for Grooming Small Pets from PetEdge 
Tip: never leave your pet unattended on a grooming table

Favorite Pin Brushes:
Madan and Chris Christensen's 27 mm Pocket/Toy Fusion Brass

Favorite Slicker Type Brush:
You're really not supposed to use a slicker brush on a long coated maltese, but I wouldn't want to do without my Les Poochs green brush for getting out tangles.

Combs:
Chris Christensen Buttercomb #000 and the Face/Feet Comb #006

Rubber Bands:
The Color Coordinated Canine
(Also like their suture scissors to snip rubber bands, and a rubber band holder like they have on their site is handy)

Grooming Sprays:
I was disappointed in every one I've tried because they build up on the coat, so I mix my own using part grooming spray, part conditioner, and part water

Styling Gel:
#1 All Systems Invisible Hold

Ear Cleanser:
#1 All Systems' Ear So Fresh

Facial scrub to lighten tear stains:
Spa Lavish Blueberry/Vanilla Facial Scrub

Shampoos:
Chris Christensen's Day To Day Moisturizing Shampoo
Nature's Specialties Plum Silky 
Kenic's Sno-Flake Whitening Shampoo, although I plan to try EZ Groom's Whitening Shampoo next because I've heard good things about it
I use a tearless shampoo on Karli's head. I'm using Les Poochs' Puppy shampoo currently.

Misc. Tip: Be sure to shampoo and then rinse the footpads - they can get stinky too

Conditioner:
LOVE Les Poochs Female Creme Rinse Conditioner
Maltese Secret (It's from a competing site, am I allowed to mention this???)

Leave-In Conditioner for Areas Prone to Mat, and De-matter:
Bark to Basics D-Mat

For Fly Away Hair:
Rub approx. pencil size amount of Chris Christensen's Silk Spirits in hands and apply to coat

For Greasy Ears After Otomax for Ear Infections:
Les Poochs' F & T

Cologne:
Les Poochs' La Pooch (Would love to have more of the Les Poochs' - the La Pooch fragrance stays on for a long time after I use it on Karli)
Show Seasons (I'm embarrassed to list how many I have of theirs, but Sugar Cookie is my favorite, Jellybean is probably my second favorite; they have some fun ones to use at Christmas: a peppermint smelling one called Hard Candy Christmas, and also Eggnog, and Snowflake )

Dryer:
Mini K-9

After a bath and blow-dry:
I bury my face in that clean smelling coat and give Miss Kar a big hug and a kiss


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Things I use & love ....

Small pink PetEdge grooming table
CC Pin Brush & Buttercombs 
CC Slicker
CC Silk Spirits
Spa Lavish Facial Scrub
Pet Esthe Shampoo
Coat Handler Conditioner
Cowboy Magic detangler for bad matts
'Oh My Dog' Cologne
Bio Groom Waterless Shampoo (if we need any quick butt-washes)
Small/Baby nail scissors with rounded end for eye trims
Dehydrated Chicken Breast treats - essential for Dakota when she's beening groomed, it helps to distract her for all of 2 seconds!

Never used during grooming, but a Water Squirt bottle for nusance barking!

These are a few of my favourite things


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: Great job everyone!!! 

Love all the tips and product advice! :grouphug:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I love my Madan pin brush. It puts all others to shame. 

The only CC thing I truly find invaluable is their slicker brushes. Love 'em. I use them on feet for coated dogs, all over on a puppy cut. I don't like CC pin brushes. I didn't find the combs anything special. 

I have two waterless shampoos that I keep on hand always:
1. Proline self-rinse plus. I dilute it a bit and put it in a spray bottle. It will keep urine stains at bay. 
2. Absolutely Natural's Groom Aid. 

As far as shampoo goes...well...
Dish soap for being in the city. It gets city grime off the paws. It also takes food/ick out of the face furnishings. If you use it on the whole coat, it will strip it down (and sometimes I do this with the purpose of stripping the coat). Dish soap will also kill fleas. Something I always keep handy. 
Chlorhexiderm 2%. Very soothing medicated shampoo. I keep it in the house. 
Tresamme deep cleaning for a clarifying shampoo

Conditioners:
Coat Handler
Crown Royal (diluted like crazy)
Pantene

Pretty much with shampoos and conditioners I play with it for each dog. One may need a heavier dilution or a lighter dilution or Coat Handler for one, Pantene for another. In general, I tend to rotate and not use the same products for every bath. 

Other stuff:
Kolestral. I use this instead of gel for top knot/face. Its a thick conditioning cream
Baby wipes - no scent, no alcohol
Collyrium eye flush


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I agree that the madan brush is wonderful!! And I LOVE the bands from show off products!!!


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

> I agree that the madan brush is wonderful!! And I LOVE the bands from show off products!!![/B]


me too!!! madan brushes are amazing! and the bands are so easy to work with!

I also like John Paul Pet instant detangling spray to get mats out, and Cloud Star's Buddy leave-in-spray.


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

I bought some clippers to try and cut snoops hair myself (trying to save money!). But his hair looks really choppy. Any tips on how to prevent that awful look???? :shocked: 
Some of you do such a great job some advice will be greatly appreciated!!!!
Great thread!!! :chili: :thumbsup:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

What kind of clippers and what blade? 

For silky hair, I use a #30 or #40 with a snap on comb and clip against the grain of the hair. Don't ever clip against the grain with just a blade. 

You will get a better, cleaner clip if you bathe and blow dry the dog before clipping.


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

WHat a great thread, thanks for starting this!!

I'm still trying to find the products that I like. So far I REALLY like Aussie shampoo and conditioner for her, although I tried fructese (I know I spelled that wrong lol) and sunsilk, and they both worked wonders. But she gets dry really easy, so I try not to use the whitening shampoo too often, and when I do I leave the conditioner on longer. She still gets frizzy, but not as bad. I just try to keep her tear staining to a minimum so I don't have to use it. 
I didn't know there were eye pads that you can use! I'm going to have to find some for Vi. That would help so much I think. I'm using the eye ointment to keep the hair from here eyes, and I whipe them down with a wet wash cloth before I reapply it in the morning. So far it's cut down on the tears by WAY over half!! I really think that was the problem. 

As far as combs and brushes, I still only have my wal mart combs, but I'm hoping to get some decent ones. I mean, they work well enough, but I want the best for her coat. I don't really care for the slicker brushes. Although I may try one for her feet since everyone else does, I'm wondering if it'll make her a little less wiggly when I do her feet. She jerks her paws away when I do it, and I'm really gentle when I do it, so I'm not sure if it's uncomfirtable for her, or if it's just because she's not used to being groomed, let alone me always touching her paws lol.

Thanks for all the tips guys!!
~~Cheri~~


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I'm pretty basic. I wash my babies in my kitchen sink, and use SpaLavish products and change off with Pantene. For me, I like them a lot better than the CC products. I only use a pin brush when blow drying, otherwise I use a roll comb (the teeth roll) for daily combing. I find it more effective in finding any knots. I use my kitchen counter or my outdoor deck table to do all my grooming on.

I scissor cut and use my dh beard trimmer for their pads and bellies. I don't use whitening shampoo's, I don't find the need. 

I bathe once a week and cut their hair about once a month. I trim their nails and pads about every 3 wks...or as needed.


----------



## Gigis_Mom (Mar 14, 2008)

When you talk about Pantene conditioner, are you talking about regular people products or does pantene make something special for pets?


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

> When you talk about Pantene conditioner, are you talking about regular people products or does pantene make something special for pets?[/B]


they are talking about the people products


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

I am currently using a Andis AGC Super 2 clipper. With just 10 blade as the guy who sold it to me said that was the longest cut blade he could give me.
Do you think thats where I am going wrong I am meant to have a comb attached?
I didnt realise I was meant to cut against the grain??!!
Snoop does look dreadful (choppy, chicken legs!!). But because I have invested in the clippers I dont want to give up now!
Tips anyone?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I love the Patene Ice-on-Ice shampoo and conditioner (people product) for regular weekly grooming. I use #1 All Systems or CC whitening routine about once a month.

I do a lot of hand scissoring on my girls too.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

> I am currently using a Andis AGC Super 2 clipper. With just 10 blade as the guy who sold it to me said that was the longest cut blade he could give me.
> Do you think thats where I am going wrong I am meant to have a comb attached?
> I didnt realise I was meant to cut against the grain??!!
> Snoop does look dreadful (choppy, chicken legs!!). But because I have invested in the clippers I dont want to give up now!
> Tips anyone?[/B]



I have the same clipper. I think I bought a 3F which leaves hair at 3/4 inch. However, I use the blade the trimmer came with for the comb attachements. It works better with a comb attachement...but you have to be really careful about going against the hair growth. It worked well on my Maltese and Brussels Griffon but not on my Havanese - his fur kept getting caught between the comb and the blade. 

I just started grooming so I'm no expert but that's what I've learned so far. 

Can any one recommend good Scissors?

Leslie


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> I am currently using a Andis AGC Super 2 clipper. With just 10 blade as the guy who sold it to me said that was the longest cut blade he could give me.
> Do you think thats where I am going wrong I am meant to have a comb attached?
> I didnt realise I was meant to cut against the grain??!!
> Snoop does look dreadful (choppy, chicken legs!!). But because I have invested in the clippers I dont want to give up now!
> Tips anyone?[/B]



How long do you want the coat to be? A 10 blade is awfully short. 

There are blades up to 3F. If you want longer than that, use a #30 or #40 with a snap on comb. The only time you can go against the grain (tail to head) is when you are using a snap on comb. Even then BE CAREFUL!

You can't clip the legs. You need to scissor them. You can "debulk" them with the clippers but you have to finish with scissors.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> Can any one recommend good Scissors?
> 
> Leslie[/B]


If you're looking at moderate price (around $50), you might try Dubl Duck or Fromm. I like a 7 1/2 in straight and a pair of curved. Go to a dog show or Sally's and hold some shears to get a feel for what you like. 

If you want to drop some money, you can really go to town.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

> If you're looking at moderate price (around $50), you might try Dubl Duck or Fromm. I like a 7 1/2 in straight and a pair of curved. Go to a dog show or Sally's and hold some shears to get a feel for what you like.
> 
> If you want to drop some money, you can really go to town.[/B]



Wow - I've never seen curved scissors but it sounds like those would make some areas so much easier. Are dog shows the recommended place for purchase? As much as I use them $50 doesn't seem like much of stretch.

Leslie


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

I am NOOOOOO pro but here is what I do

I comb his hair out to get any matts

I wash Wolfie in the bathtub with either a puppy shampoo or a human one like Pantene or Guarnier Fruitesse and condition him with human conditioner.

After rinsing him, I take him up to my bedroom and blow dry him with my own hair dryer.....lol.....gotta get a better one

Then I comb out his hair and check for matts again.

Then.....I usually snuggle with him since he shivers and quivers even after drying for a while!

I have a CC pin brush (not using it at all now that his hair is shortish), a Greyhound fine/coarse comb, a flea comb and my current favorite comb is a cheap o rake/comb which lifts up the hair from a different angle and helps me find the matted areas to work on. Can't remember the brand. I start with it first though and switch the other combs or brush from there.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=567059
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the curved for the feet on particular. But for years I just used straight and it was fine. Dog shows are nice because you can pick up the shears and get a feel for them, which you can't do when ordering through a catolog.


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

I never expected the blade they supplied gave me to cut snoops hair soooo short!!! I was expecting it to be about 2 inches when cut!! So as you can imagine I was quite shocked!!!
So I guess I will have to buy a new blade and comb!! Doh!!! 
And I will remember to cut against the grain and scissor cut the legs!!! 
Do Blendiing scissors work?? Are they worth investing in?? B)


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> I never expected the blade they supplied gave me to cut snoops hair soooo short!!! I was expecting it to be about 2 inches when cut!! So as you can imagine I was quite shocked!!!
> So I guess I will have to buy a new blade and comb!! Doh!!!
> And I will remember to cut against the grain and scissor cut the legs!!!
> Do Blendiing scissors work?? Are they worth investing in?? B)[/B]



I like thinning shears for blending legs into the body and the neck/head. If you have a dog with very silky hair, double-sided thinning shears are wonderful.


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks for all your tips JMM, I really appreciate them. Will let you know how I get on! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## karebear (Nov 4, 2007)

> I agree that the madan brush is wonderful!! And I LOVE the bands from show off products!!![/B]



where do you buy the madan brushes? I googled 'madan brush' and there was only an Australian site.

also, what size bands would you recommend? http://www.showoffproducts.com/band.htm

Thanks!


-Karen


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=566778
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Madan brushes can be bought through Cindy Fernking. You have to contact her by email. She has a post in the buy/sell/trade section.
The bands that I have and other people have recommended are the medium 5/16 ones in fine weight. They are really light and flexible, it makes life so much easier! and the madan brushes are :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## karebear (Nov 4, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=567540
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reply! Now I just gotta convince Tesla that he likes having a topknot... :innocent:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm not as much of a pro as so many of the experts on SM but after listening to all the advice For Moxie I use:

-*A Silk Rat tail Comb* from *(http://www.dog-bows.com)* to comb him out twice a day. I never comb dry, I always spray *CC's Ice and Ice* or *Earth bath's Puppy Spritz* on the comb, on him, or on a *Madan Brush* to comb/brush him out. I like how the comb works, I usually get pretty good results and I comb him out by sectioning his hair layer by layer and folding it back on the other side until I get to his undercoat.

-Then I comb out his front paws and then his rear paws. I have slicker brushes, but rarely use them anymore. For body i mostly use the comb, but I will use the *Madan Brush* that I bought from *Cindy Fern-King*

-For grooming i don;t have a table so I put a *satin pillow* on top of the toilet seat and use a *satin neck pillow* (http://www.dog-bows.com) to do top knots and brush out his face. For *top knot bands* I also get them from *(http://www.dog-bows.com)
*
- For bathing the body I switch between *Pantene* shampoo and conditioner and *Earth Bath Puppy shampoo and conditioner*.

- For his face I use *Spa lavish Facial Scrub*

- For extra conditioning I use *Garnier Fructis Sleek and Shine* anti frizz.

- For his eyes, everyday I use *Fresh Start* eye wash (human stuff)

- I use a *flea comb* to get out the ***** eye stuff if there is any

- I use a *CC face comb* for: His face...LOL

- And to finish I use *CC Silk Spirits* to add gloss and put a little oil back in to his coat

- I use a human blow dryer on cool and attach it to a third arm so I can use both my hands for holding him.

- I Brush twice a day if I can and I bathe once a week.

- I have a groomer who I bring in to cut his nails trim his paw pads and squeeze his glands as need be.

- I'm trying to let Moxie's hair get to full coat. I don't trim him..I wish i knew someone who knew how to do a showdog butt!

Does anyone use Kheils puppy products???? How are they?


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone!!!!

Your ideas and suggestions have been so helpful :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: 

Does anyone know of a video of someone actually clipping or scissoring the hair?

I just do better when I can actually see someone cutting the hair.

Thanks again!


----------

